# Uplay alter Name weg und Spiele nicht vorhanden?



## DerPate1235 (14. März 2013)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein großes Problem!
Habe Windows neuinstalliert und nun wollte ich mich bei Uplay einloggen und das ging auch aber habe ein neuen Namen gehabt den ich nicht kenne und meine Spiele konnte ich nicht aktivieren.-.-
Wo ist mein alter Account?:o

Gruß
Pate


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. März 2013)

Dann musst du dich an deinen alten account anmelden.


----------



## kero81 (17. März 2013)

Hast du seinen Post überhaupt gelesen Prozessorarchitektur??? Er hat doch geschrieben das er sich in seinen Acc eingeloggt hat. Für mich sieht das so aus als sei sein Acc gestohlen worden. Am besten den Support anschreiben.


----------



## DerPate1235 (17. März 2013)

Also ich habe sie angeschrieben und es wurden wohl schon mehrere gehackt dieses Jahr. Muss jetzt mal abwarten. Danke das sich dennoch mal was tut hier.


----------



## kero81 (17. März 2013)

Wir helfen gerne.


----------

